# Suche "gute" Piratenspiele



## LennoxBLN (18. November 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Piratenspiele.
Wo man auf den Weltmeeren unterwegs ist, andere Schiffe kapern bzw. überfallen kann und vllt Insel ansteuern kann, wo man sein Versteck hat.
Wie auch immer, leider sind mir keine guten Piratenspiele bekannt.

Würde mich freuen, wenn der Eine oder Andere eine gute Empfehlung für mich hätte!

Danke und Gruß,
Lennox


----------



## Flautze (18. November 2015)

Moin,
also ich weiß ja nicht genau, was du schon gespielt hast, aber ich persönlich fand:
- Sid Meyers Pirates (oder wenn die Grafik nicht so wichtig ist "Pirates" aus guten alten DOS-Zeiten)
- Port Royale 1-3
nicht schlecht bzw. teilweise sogar fesselnd.
Port Royale geht dabei eher schon ein wenig Richtung Wirtschaftssim, Pirates eher Richtung Adventure.


----------



## Crush182 (18. November 2015)

Mit fällt spontan "Assassins creed - black flag" ein.

Vllt. ist das ja etwas für dich  .

Und in "Risen 2 " gehts glaube ich auch um Piraten  .


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. November 2015)

Risen 2 und 3. Da kannst du dein eigenes Schiff kapern, stellst deine eigene Crew zusammen, steuerst Inseln an, gehst auf Schatzsuche und kämpfst in Seeschlachten. Natürlich wo wir einmal dabei sind auch Risen 1, was zwar nicht so direkt mit Piraten zutun hat, aber trotzdem ein starker und damit unverzichtbarer Teil der Serie. In Gothic 2 gibt es auch Piraten, wobei die eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielen. Dennoch mit eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten.

Dann wäre da noch Raven's Cry, was ich aber nie gespielt habe.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. November 2015)

Wenn es eine Aufbau Simulation sein darf, dann viell. Tropico Pirates ?


----------

